# Stepchild n grandbaby



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

I been marry to my husband over 8 years we have children from previous relationship he has 2 girls grown plus 1 grandson, and I have 2 girls and 1 son and 2 grandson,I feel lost I this since he had his gb from last year was born he been attach then 1 day the daughter left for 6 mos and only came back around Dec just for her birthday and christmas, and now my husband is keeping this baby I don't feel nothing in the middle of this he will do everything for this gs I can't compete with this not sure wat to do I'm n ot n o type of weekend wife I feel this is a vogue he trying to fulfill somewhere, and this same person had got into criminal case against her he done bond her out and etc she going to use him just like she did her grandpa I can't say anything cause its his child, he babysit this gb mon-Fri she want even call her grandparents at all please help>


----------

